#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Bamboo Eco House Build

## Smithson

About two years ago, my wife bought 4 rai in Nakhon Nayok. We wanted to  put a small house there, but weren't keen on the concrete boxes common  these days. 

I've always been interested in sustainability,  especially in building. Trying to keep things simple, I looked at what  was possible and realized bamboo was an option. Bamboo is the world's  fastest growing plant and poles can be harvested annually, unlike trees  which have a turnaround of about 30 years. It has been used by the  majority of the world as a building for thousands of years.

Pound  for pound it is as strong as mild steel. It has great tensile strength,  which is why it is increasingly popular in earthquake zones of South  America.

Having decided on bamboo I looked around for varieties. 
l
The picture above is Pai Liang, a common variety in  Thailand. It's a fast grower, with poles of 40-60mm. Despite it's small  size, it's very strong and is great for bracing and rafters.

 

This is Pai Tong (D. Asper). One of the best giant bamboos  for construction it's quite straight, with poles of 100 - 250mm in  diameter and 20m long.

 

This photo gives and idea of the growth rate of bamboo. The  large shoot is only a couple of weeks old. There are some bamboos that  can grow over 1m a day.

While bamboo grows to it's full size in 1  yr, it takes 3 years before it's fully mature and useful for  construction. Young bamboo is weak, prone to cracking and more prone to  insect attack. We found that most bamboo is harvested before maturity.  This was no good for us so we made arrangements with a farmer to select  and help harvest the bamboo. The huge poles are like trees, while  they're easy to chop down, they get tangled and among the other poles,  which makes harvesting a bloody nightmare.

As most ppl know,  bamboo is prone to rot, mold and insect attack. To be used for long term  structures it needs to be preserved. There are many chemicals used for  this, most of them quite nasty. Borax is a very safe and rather than  killing pests, it acts more like deterrent.

The method we choose  is called sap displacement, this involves using pressure to push the  borax solution thru the basal end of the bamboo. A few seconds after the  pressure is applied, sap drips from the other end of the pole, as can  be seen in this vdo ">

----------


## DrAndy

sounds fun

I have stayed in bamboo houses several times, although they were simple structures, they were cool

----------


## PaddyGreen

Thanks for an interesting report
Will you use for all and tie or nail,slot joints?

----------


## Smithson

> Thanks for an interesting report
> Will you use for all and tie or nail,slot joints?


Joints are to be drilled with bolts or bamboo dowels. Wire will also be used, lashed joints look better, but tend to loosen up.

----------


## Smithson

When we bought the land, there was an old house in really poor  condition. Rather than rushing to build something new, we decided to  make some basic repairs to give us somewhere to stay on weekends and  breathing space while we decided what to build.

This is the house  before the repairs:
 


The rusted iron made the place really hot, so we added a  thin layer of thatch and some walls for a bedroom.
 


The idea was for the repair to last 2 years, in which  time we'd have enough knowledge and know what we wanted to build.

The  two years are up, the thatch has worn out, the roof leaks and the  termites are eating away at the timber...

----------


## Smithson

DESIGN
Rather than being a luxury, I think sustainable housing is a  necessity and therefore shouldn't be too expensive. Below are some of  the things I took into consideration when designing:
- No use of  petrochemicals

- Recycling of wastewater and humanure

- As  little 'embodied energy' as possible in materials (i.e. not having  traveled long distances or requiring heaps of energy to produce, mine  etc.)

- No rubbish produced from the building site

- Be  energy efficient (no air con or lights required during daylight hours

-  Should be affordable, comfortable, blend with the surrounding and look  half decent

From what I read about building with bamboo, models  are more useful than plans. This is especially true in our case, as the  workers can't read plans. Below is the unfinished model:



Because we are using a thatch roof, we have gone for a 45 pitch. This will help with ventilation and provide a mezzanine floor and bedroom with nice views over Khao Yai.

----------


## Gipsy

> as can be seen in this vdo ">


link sends me to the 'recent TD thread' page.... ???



Looking forward to see a lot of green, disguised as a house  :Smile:

----------


## Smithson

> Originally Posted by Smithson
> 
> as can be seen in this vdo ">
> 
> 
> link sends me to the 'recent TD thread' page.... ???


Here's the link, can't figure out how to embed it

----------


## Smithson

While we were waiting for our repaired house to  fall apart we built a small structure for practice, this would become  our treatment area.
 

 
This building was finished about 6 months ago.

Before starting, we had a look at different bamboo  building techniques. We talked about the pros and cons of different  methods, what suited our situation and then decided how to proceed. I've  done a heap of research on bamboo, but these guys also have a lot of  local knowledge, it was good to put our heads together.

First we  sorted the bamboo based on size and straightness, altogether we had over  50 large poles of 7m - 9m in length.
 


As we were still sleeping in the house, we prefabbed as  much as possible before taking the roof off.

Using the holesaw to  make neat joints.



Using smaller diameter bamboo plugs to connect poles.


Inserting bamboo dowels

----------


## maraudingscot

cool, looking good, and could be an interesting thread. diff from usual bloke bins and wood structures. Will watch with interest.
 ::chitown::

----------


## sunsetter

great thread, completely different, love it

----------


## jaiyenyen

Very interesting thread, and great photos.
Is that a glue, or paste being used with those bamboo dowels?

----------


## Happyman

Agree 100% re models being the answer when the craftsmen can't read a drawing.

Colleague of mine had a new workshop built in CAR successfully by commandeering his lads' ( and my sons ) LEGGO and spending half a day with the work gang sitting around my workbench with a coupla crates of beer ! 
Good time was had by all and the new workshop went up in record time with very few problems !! :Smile:

----------


## Smithson

We are using PVA glue with the dowels and then tightly wrapping them with wire.

The models are great and really necessary for bamboo, because unlike other materials, there are very few joints that butt up to each other. Most joints have pieces crossing over on different planes, it's difficult to show this on a plan. The only real way to know it'll work is to do it in 3d.

The model is 1:50, it's simple to use for accurate measurements, however the guys just walk away when I show them. They happy to learn how to use different tools or bamboo joints, but seem scared of plans. It's a shame because it's such a basic but important skill.

----------


## Smithson

Sanding of a joint
sanding.jpg (29.86 KiB) Viewed 5 times 		

Unlike timber, bamboo fibers only run along the length of  the pole, not width-ways. This is what gives it such tensile strength,  it's also makes it inclined to split. 

Making bamboo dowels:

----------


## Smithson

We'd done as much prefab as possible, so it was time to start on the old  house. 

First the roof and old timber came off.



The old place has concrete columns. In places where  there are walls, we only shorten the columns 500mm. In open areas we  remove them completely, replacing with bamboo. To create a more open  plan, one of the columns will be removed and there will be no bamboo  replacement.



As we belted away, the walls shook, with a small section  hitting one of the workers. We then decided to remove all unstable  walls by simply attaching a rope and pulling the whole thing down.

The  dangers of falling walls didn't not mean a review of safety standards.
 


The first column went up, this has rebar and concrete in  the bottom 500mm.
 


Other columns and beams went in. Plastic bag were placed  around these to protect from sun and rain.



Trusses went up.



All 4 trusses are now in place, the house is much higher  than before.

----------


## mobs00

We have a few bamboo structures on the property and they will only last a few years at the most.

Insects and weather, including rot will take their toll. Some pieces will have to be replaced over time so they are great for temporary structures but nothing too permanent.

You'll find at times that there will be a dust pile on the floor. There are little worms that love borrowing through the bamboo and dropping piles of dust all over the place.

Other than that they are great and really stay cool even when it's quite hot outside.

----------


## Smithson

You are correct, untreated bamboo has a short life span. To protect against insects and rot, we treated the poles with borax. The process is detailed in my first post.

I believe it will be effective, we followed the procedure thoroughly and tested the poles with a special solution.

The poles dried alongside untreated bamboo, all of which was badly attacked, whereas the preserved stuff is fine.

I'm guessing 15 - 20 years for the building. The odd pole that gets a bit of sun may need replacing, but this is fine because they just unbolt. We have a lot of bamboo on the property. When it matures in a few years, I think there'll be enough to build a house of similar size every two years.

----------


## Dan

Good luck with it all - it's looking good. You'll be finished long before I am.

----------


## The Master Cool

Great stuff. Really interesting as I've never seen it done before. Will definitely be interested in the finished product.

----------


## danno5

interesting - are there guidelines as to the allowable strength of the bamboo that you used for the structural design - or just a seat-of-the pants approach?

----------


## Travelmate

Excellent a bamboo house.
Very nice idea.
Wish you every success in your build.

----------


## Nawty

Lookin good.

Did you get a building permit first ?

----------


## Smithson

All necessary paperwork is in order.

----------


## phomsanuk

Please rai = sq meters.....

----------


## Nawty

1 rai is 1600sqm

----------


## Smithson

> interesting - are there guidelines as to the allowable strength of the bamboo that you used for the structural design - or just a seat-of-the pants approach?


There are but I can't do the maths, although I don't think it's necessary. I designed the same as if using wood and discussed it with my father who's a builder. He's designed many house, the plans are checked by a structural engineer, but never need changing.

The bracing for this place isn't fully designed. We are using the 'shake' method!

----------


## DrAndy

Looks like fun to build

I hope it works out Ok

most of the bamboo houses I know are built up on stilts and shake very well

----------


## forreachingme

My bro in law has a bamboo house.
Once he disagreed with this father and just left with the house 2 villages away...

Good luck on you...Seen that it is now used on large schoo; buildings in indonesia, India and other places, I'll dig links for you about this...

----------


## Smithson

> My bro in law has a bamboo house.
> Once he disagreed with this father and just left with the house 2 villages away...
> 
> Good luck on you...Seen that it is now used on large schoo; buildings in indonesia, India and other places, I'll dig links for you about this...


I'd be interested in hearing about your BIB's house. I'm familiar with the buildings you mention. The school in Bali is called Green School, we visited there are few months ago, very impressive.

If you have links others may be interested. There's some impressive stuff in Columbia too.

----------


## forreachingme

I just googled Bamboo school and things pop up... 

There is one webpage giving a 27 page PDF file about the making of a school as well.

There are project up in Nepal, budget 45'000 Usd per school of 1000 scholars for the making of bamboo schools...

I made some research on that a few years ago and might well build part of a house with bamboo in the future.

Regarding the house of the bro in law, probably not worth for you, very basic construction typical of northern Philippines, simple square hut with grass type of roof...He just fold it and carried it away to another place.

from here :

www.sheltercentre.org/.../*BAMBOO*+*SCHOOL*+BUILDING


Links from the PDF about bamboo:
Reading Materials
1. Gutierrez J.A. 2000. Structural Adequacy of Traditional Bmaboo Housing in Latin
America. INBAR technical report no. 19.
2. Janssen J. A. 1988: Building with Bamboo. University of Eindhoven, The Netherlands
3. Janssen J.A. 2000 : Designing and Building with Bamboo. INBAR Technical Report
No 20.
4. Janssen J.A. 2000: Building with Bamboo: A handbook. Intermediate Technology
Publications limited. 103-105 Southampton Row, London WC1B 4HH, UK
5. Diane Diacon (1998) Housing the homeless in Equador: Affordable housing for the
poorest of the poor. Published by Building and Social Housing Foundation, Memorial
Square, Coalville, LE 67 3UT, UK
6. Janssen J. A. 1991: Mechanical Properties of Bamboo. Eindhoven University of
Technology. Published by Kluwer Academic Publishers, the Netherlands.
7. Jayanetti D. L. and Follet P. R. 1998 : Bamboo in Construction: An introduction.
Published by TRADA and INBAR for DFID
8. Bamboo for Sustainable Development (1998):. Proceedings of the 5th International
bamboo congress and the 5th International Bamboo workshop. INBAR proceeding No.
7. Editors: Kumar A., Ramanuja Rao I.V. and Sastry C. B.
9. Bamboo Current Research (1988) Proceeding of the International Bamboo Workshop
November 14-18, 1988 Cochin, India. Editors: I.V. Ramanunja Rao, R.Gnanaharan and
Charla B. Sastry.
10. Bamboo, People, The environment (1995) Vol. 3. INBAR Technical report No. 8.
Editors: Ramanuja Rao I.V. and Sastry C.B. (Ed.)
11. INBAR: Transfer of Technology Model (TOTEM): Low Cost Bamboo based houses:
Viviendas Del Hogar de Cristo, Guayaquil, Equador.
12. Jorge Moran Ubidia: Building with Bamboo: A Doing yourself Manual. Special Edition
for Workshop in Aizahal (Indian) Organized by INBAR and UNIDO-CBCT
13. Jorge Moran Ubidia: Traditional Bamboo Preservation method in Latin America
(2003)-
14. IPITRI: Bamboo Housing Construction Techniques: Do it yourself

----------


## Nawty

Significant more replies here than that other forum !!!

Good to see TD take on board alternative ideas.....although KW has already adopted this in other ways of life...

----------


## Smithson

Once the trusses were in place, the ridge and other purlins were added.




The scaffolding being used shows the strength of bamboo.

 


For rafters, we are using the smaller diameter bamboo,  besides holding the thatching, these add bracing.

 


The pic below shows where we were at when I left the job  Monday, to return to work in Bangkok.
 


They are now adding the thatch, which should be done  when I return on Friday. The guys have been working really hard in 40  degree heat to get to this stage. Once the roof is on we can breath a  sigh of relief knowing the bamboo is protected from the sun and rains  (which could start any day).

----------


## Nawty

photos not work or is it juz me...

----------


## patsycat

Juz you!!

----------


## DrAndy

so far it looks like any traditional bamboo house, albeit larger

except for the concrete bit

----------


## Smithson

^ The high pitch roof is common in traditional buildings in tropical area. It allows ventilation so heat isn't trapped and extends the life of the thatch.

The main differences between this and traditional bamboo buildings are:
- Life span
- Use of treated bamboo
- Nut and bolt joins
- Size

Bamboo joinery is difficult, as this our first attempt we didn't want to be too ambitious.

----------


## Happyman

The logging camps I worked on in Sarawak used bamboo buildings .
 As the logging area moved they just took'em down and re- erected them.
would do about 5 rebuilds before they made a new one .

----------


## Smithson

When we returned late Fri, 3/4 of the thatch was up.



We had decided to use the 'Bi Jack' as opposed to the  'Ya Fat' type of the thatch. While I think the latter looks better, it's  twice the price and doesn't last as long.

 
Doing the ridge

 
Here there will be a mezzanine floor incorporating a  small living area and bedroom. From upstairs there will be a view over  the mountains, a skilion roof will also be added.

 
This pic shows the two poles that act as bracing, as  well as supporting the roof. This allowed us to remove one of the  columns creating a more open living area (if you look closely you can  see a bamboo support, this will be removed). These pieces were quite  tricky, as they combine difficult joints between two fixed points.

 
Inserting bolts.

 
This is the view looking out on the front yard. The  bamboo support on the left will be removed, there will be a kitchen with  a long bench at the front. As the trees shade the afternoon sun, we  shouldn't need to add anything to protect the bamboo, so the area will  remain open.

----------


## Smithson

The scaffolding came down a few days ago, besides a few pieces of  bracing, the frame and main roof are now done.

This is the view  as you enter the property
 


And from a different angle


Inside the house

 


Looking through from the back, the workers are in the  mezzanine area.

 


Same view from further out, there will be a skilion roof  in the front.
 


From a distance

 


We are now doing the floor upstairs using split bamboo.  It's pretty slow going as neither the split planks or poles they sit on  are level, so everything has to be packed up. We are  fixing with small bamboo dowels, not nails. Once the floor is finished  it will be polished. Any feedback is welcome.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Looks superb.

----------


## DrAndy

true, certainly looks good

you had better get it finished before the wind blows

----------


## jizzybloke

> Looks superb.





> true, certainly looks good


I'm impressed, keep the pictures coming!

----------


## shunpike

Fascinating thread..the roof looks great and I can't wait to see how the flooring turns out. One question, do you think you will have a mosquito problem with those roof vents?

----------


## Smithson

> true, certainly looks good
> 
> you had better get it finished before the wind blows


It does look a bit like it's ready to take off, but I think with a little bit more work it'll be fine.

Keeping the roof open will allow wind wind to escape. Bamboo has  great tensile strength, so it should be able to withstand strong winds. 




 escape

----------


## Smithson

> true, certainly looks good
> 
> you had better get it finished before the wind blows


It does look a bit like it's ready to take off, but I think with a little bit more work it'll be fine.

Keeping the roof open will allow wind wind to escape. Bamboo has  great tensile strength, so it should be able to withstand strong winds. 




 escape

----------


## Smithson

> Fascinating thread..the roof looks great and I can't wait to see how the flooring turns out. One question, do you think you will have a mosquito problem with those roof vents?


The floor will be OK, but not as good as a proper wooden one. Bamboo flooring is popular, but it's expenive and uses nasty glues. 

Mosquitos are a problem for all houses, it's just a matter of how you deal with them. Trying to keep them out altogether is difficult, I prefer to use fans and maybe the odd mozzie coil, as well as sleeping under a net.







,

----------


## DrAndy

> Mosquitos are a problem for all houses, it's just a matter of how you deal with them. Trying to keep them out altogether is difficult, I prefer to use fans and maybe the odd mozzie coil, as well as sleeping under a net


Yep, nothing much you can do about mozzies unless you want to keep your house closed up and all the doors and windows screened

sleeping under a net is a much more relaxing way of avoiding being attacked

evenings, maybe use a deterrent like nasty Neet

----------


## Smithson

We've just come back from the build, it's pretty  much done, however I had problems with my camera, so there's only a  couple of pics.

The mezzanine floor is completed, there's a half  decent view, but most importantly the breeze blows through nicely. While  it's very hot this time of year, once the rains start things cool down  and night time temps are pleasant.

The pic below shows the posts  for the skillion roof.




These are the rafters. They are only 30 - 40mm in  diameter. Rather than go to the trouble of borax preservation, we have  heat treated them over a fire. This traditional form of  preservation is not as effective as borax, but the bamboo is so cheap  that we thought we'd give it a try. I expect it will last as long as the  thatch and we will replace them together. 

 Done properly heat/smoke treatment hardens the bamboo making it  difficult for bugs to attack, it also leaves a layer of creosote on the  exterior, giving further protection.

----------


## justincase 13

Looks great, love how green you went on this project.. I hope it will inspire others to follow in your footsteps.. I will be doing something similar next year, hopefully

----------


## Nawty

He is a very green guy...even has a glow worm farm next to his bed to save on electricity.

----------


## Smithson

> Looks great, love how green you went on this project.. I hope it will inspire others to follow in your footsteps.. I will be doing something similar next year, hopefully


I'm not a mad eco warrior, but find it challenging and fun. Because we have treated the bamboo, rather than letting it rot the house is actually a carbon sink (or something like that). Most of the stuff is fairly simple and compliments each other - the open design keeps it cool, lets in light and provides a view upstairs.

If you design something green, don't rush to bring ideas in from outside. The real sustainable building is what the locals have been doing for centuries. Try and find appropriate technologies that can improve on this. 

In our case treating the bamboo and using bolts meant we could build something a bit more substantial.  The design itself is very simple and similar to what's done in traditionally throughout SEA.

----------


## benlovesnuk

sMITHSON looks really nice chap, nice big poles give it that structural quality and the traditional look of thatch is very appealing. Looks like early northern lanna style!

I was wondering on your expertise with bamboo if i may ask a question?

If i want to use bamboo for a perimeter wall, so concrete posts set every 3 meters or so and also concrete bottom for bamboo to slot into, is there anything else i should need to know about making it last or connecting the beams???

I have seen most use a horizontal bamboo brace the others with bolts and then they are all tied, do you think this would be ok?

many thanks .....

----------


## Smithson

> sMITHSON looks really nice chap, nice big poles give it that structural quality and the traditional look of thatch is very appealing. Looks like early northern lanna style!
> 
> I was wondering on your expertise with bamboo if i may ask a question?
> 
> If i want to use bamboo for a perimeter wall, so concrete posts set every 3 meters or so and also concrete bottom for bamboo to slot into, is there anything else i should need to know about making it last or connecting the beams???
> 
> I have seen most use a horizontal bamboo brace the others with bolts and then they are all tied, do you think this would be ok?
> 
> many thanks .....


Hi Ben,

If your looking to have an exterior wall in bamboo, what you suggest is OK. However I would avoid setting the poles in concrete (unless they're structural). They may need to be replaced from time to time and concrete would make this difficult. 

Also, even treated bamboo doesn't like moisture of sun, so take this into consideration when designing.

----------


## Smithson

The house has now been 90% completed, however we have run out of  preserved bamboo, so the finishing touches will have to wait a few  months.The place is very cool, similar to sitting under a tree.

----------


## benlovesnuk

WOW, awesome! I think your right about improving on things that we have locally, like bamboo.

Digging the roof its mad, big and airy i bet as you say.

How easy would it be for someone else to do something like this(no building skills or practical knowledge), are you thinking or renting out your skills? and if so how much would something like this cost if to recreate it? 
My father in law loves this old traditional look and i want to build him something like this for him to live and paint in, which this open style looks right on the ticket.

many thanks for your comments above, keep up the the good work.

----------


## Nawty

It looks much better in person than in the photos.

Job well done.

----------


## Smithson

> It looks much better in person than in the photos.
> 
> Job well done.


Are you saying I'm a shit photographer?

----------


## Nawty

ok....photos do not do it justice.

----------


## siam

Hi,
Very interesting Project and in the trend "eco", I have seen in a magazine once of bamboo house in Japan or Korea... really beautiful, never think anyone really built to live in Thailand apart from a bamboo cottage.will come back to see the finish of your house.

----------


## DrAndy

> never think anyone really built to live in Thailand


if you ever get to go trekking in the north, you will get to stay in bamboo houses, complete with cockroaches and rats, with pigs underneath

----------


## siam

> Quote: Originally Posted by siam never think anyone really built to live in Thailand if you ever get to go trekking in the north, you will get to stay in bamboo houses, complete with cockroaches and rats, with pigs underneath



What I means is a real nice house with concept design , Doc, not a villagers bamboo hut in remote area cottage(which I have seen lots of that.

----------


## Pee Nut

Looks great! Will it need lot's of maintainance?

----------


## stu

I really enjoyed this thread very very interestin as i have always wanted to see how it was done, if ya can could ya put some close ups of how the thatchin and the bamboo floor is done as i am curious.

Bamboo is such an overlooked material just before i found this thread i commented on another thread on TD about bamboo and how strong it is when used for scaffoldin or pretty much anythin.

Them big bamboo supports are massive i have seen some really big stands of bamboo up Cape york in FNQ but i don't think they were that big many many different species of it and bamboo is related to the "grasses" it actually is a grass i think?

Anyway it's a shame that here in oz it is not used much as an alternative to timber it's a shame also it does not last longer surely there would have to be somethin that could be used maybe somethin naturally found that will give it a longer life span? i wonder what sort of a life span it would achieve if it was treated with formaldehyde? i know it is a pretty nasty chem but near on every house has it in it i would say it would have to extend it's life over 20 yrs. 

I done a bit of readin up years ago just outta curiosity on "hay bales" used in alternative buildin methods and some of them structures are still standin 100 yrs later in Canada but as ya mentioned in this thread it is all about fightin off insect attack..

Keep up the good work Smithson i will be watchin with interest, thanks again.

----------


## jandajoy

Stu, interesting observations. 

Thank you.

Which locally grown hallucinogenic are you using at the moment?

Just a polite inquiry.   :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Yes Stu, I was thinking the same. How come it hasn't taken off as an alternative building product in Australia? There are lots of places where it would grow like a weed and there are lots of practical applications that  can think of too.

----------


## stu

> Stu, interesting observations. 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Which locally grown hallucinogenic are you using at the moment?
> 
> Just a polite inquiry.


A little Lysergic acid diethylamide, tetra hydra canibanol, was gunna do some crack but i lost me crack pipe and can't seem to find it?

Yes JL it is overlooked as an alternative buildin material i remembered seein a pub i think it was up north that had a feature wall all done in bamboo and it had been done in resin and looked stunning just cant think what sort now? 

It is used quite a lot on slabbed timber and gives a beautiful glass finish and highlights the grain i used to use it on the fishin rods i built years ago to bring out the colors in the  bindin and seal it from the elements and it is not epoxy resin.

Anyway i will think about it while im lookin for me pipe!!

----------


## sunsetter

> Lysergic acid diethylamide


 
save me some  :Smile:

----------


## Smithson

Thanks for all the comments.

Bamboo can't be used in Oz due to building regulations and I can't see that changing easily, which is a shame because there's lots of potential and Australia has keen bamboo growers.

We treated with Borates, which should last 15-20 years, but I can't say for sure. So far there's been no insect attacks.

Maintenance required will be new thatching in about 5 yrs and replacing a couple of bamboo poles that receive a bit of sun and will crack. At today's prices the roof would be about 15k and poles about 1k including labor. The house was pretty cheap, but involved a lot of research and planning.

Most village builders will know how to do the thatching, same with the floor. This is is done by splitting and flattening bamboo poles, the thicker the poles the less 'spring'. 

Hardest part by far was the harvesting and treatment. Bamboo should be 3-4+years old, but is usually cut before then.

We're happy with the house, our next project will be a shed to treat bamboo and then a large bungalow. As the team gets more experienced, we should come up with some nice work.

----------


## stu

[quote=Smithson;1583144]Thanks for all the comments.

"Bamboo can't be used in Oz due to building regulations"

That somehow doesn't surprise me when ya get something as practical as bamboo as a buildin material it's bound to get get squashed as there are two ways of doin things and that is the sensible way and the Government bureaucratic way and they tend to go for the latter.

----------


## graym

Interesting site on the subject of bamboo around the house...

VERDEE Bamboo Living

----------


## nearthesea

Interesting thread and end product turned out  very nice indeed. Bamboo certainly is an interesting option for house / structural building for all the reasons everyone has gone into. Some interesting links out on the web and in particular a nice web site here; www bambooliving dot com (sorry - can't post the link as my first post on Teak Door!!)
Lots of good looking designs and information on the use of bamboo as a building material. Prices also seem reasonable. Appears they are getting their bamboo from Vietnam which must be treated with Borates prior to shipping to Hawaii - as Smithson mentioned in his opening post. Amazing the speed the bamboo grows at and how it is a truly sustainable material if harvested correctly.

----------


## Smithson

> Amazing the speed the bamboo grows at and how it is a truly sustainable material if harvested correctly.


What's even more amazing is the difficulty in getting mature bamboo (3-4+ years old). The farmers cut it too early and seems there's nothing you can do to stop them. Poles of the correct type and age, cut at the right time of year will last much longer, even without treatment.

----------


## Smithson

The house is basically finished now, I'm still tossing up whether to put  a small skillion roof out the front. If it's raining with a decent  wind, then there'll be some spray, however this is pretty rare. We have  screens that roll down which help quite a bit and the spray doesn't enter the bedrooms. I'd really hate to loose any natural light and the  open feel of the house.

----------


## jandajoy

Beautiful job,mate.

How about some more pics?

----------


## Smithson

> Beautiful job,mate.
> 
> How about some more pics?


OK, here's one from the inside, I'll try and get some others posted tomorrow,

----------


## jandajoy

Good man. Terrific job.

----------


## robinyates

one word only,,,,,,,,,,,beautiful!!!

----------


## bobo746

Job well done.

----------


## forreachingme

Very cool, hope it lasts...

In pace of the boucherie method, there is as well cutting in correct season.
And immersing the bamboo for one week in see water or salty water does the trick as well

----------


## Smithson

^ It seems to be lasting fine, from what I've read should be OK for 15 - 20 years.

Regarding the treatments mentioned, these are traditional and some what effective. A simple and truly effective procedure is:
- Harvest mature poles in the dry season
- Soak them or stack them vertically and fill them with a 10% Timbor solution.

Finding the mature poles is a real challenge, we're planting about 4 rai with several species. On the same block we're leaving 3 rai for future projects.

----------


## Smithson

I forgot to add, the poles should be soaked for 2 weeks.

Thanks for the compliments everyone, the place is really comfortable to live in. We are only 100kms from Bkk, elevation is around 25m, but it rarely get's hot at night. Power bills are tiny.

Here's a view heading up to the mezzanine, our 'bedroom' is behind the woven bamboo panel.


This is the mezzanine, nice place for a beer or to read a book.


The coffee table was custom made, using bamboo we'd harvested and treated. We've had a lot of furniture done, including the kitchen cabinets you can see below.

----------


## jandajoy

brilliant. thanks.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

That looks amazing.

I've tried making stuff from bamboo and it always turns out crap. Your stuff looks excellent.

----------


## Smithson

Actually, I didn't do much of the building, just the design and research for the treatment and joinery. I think the trick is to have a model or at least a 3D plan.

The planning stage is important and building takes patience, if you bash away at it'll crack.

My wife's uncle was in charge for the main part of the job. He can't read a plan, but had it all worked out in his head and didn't make mistakes. Unfortunately, he thinks bamboo is shit, something which he kept repeating, which got a bit annoying.

I thought he did a really good job, he thought we should have just used concrete.

----------


## jandajoy

I could do with some of those bamboo kitchen cabinets. They look good.

----------


## aging one

Great read an I apologise for not seeing it earlier. Spent a good amount of time going through it all. A grand experiment gone right. Looks like my twins coming down the nice staircase as well. 

Really a great thread. Thanks for taking the time to get it up and keep it going.

----------


## sunsetter

cant see the pics, just loads of red x, only saw one of them

----------


## Satonic

> cant see the pics, just loads of red x, only saw one of them


Pics work fine for me, and I must say the OP def knows how to handle a camera. Great shots.

----------


## Smithson

This pic disappeard, not sure what happened.

----------


## bobo746

How is it during the rainy season mate.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> How is it during the rainy season mate.





> If it's raining with a decent wind, then there'll be some spray, however this is pretty rare. We have screens that roll down which help quite a bit and the spray doesn't enter the bedrooms.


Would writing in crayon help?

----------


## Lancelot

Fantastic thread Smithson! I've always had an interest in housing that adapts to and compliments the local climate. One of the greatest things about living in Thailand is that the weather usually allows us to be outside most of the time and your bamboo house certainly gives that impression  :Smile: 

Hope you keep us informed about the maintenance and other long term  costs.

----------


## Smithson

> I could do with some of those bamboo kitchen cabinets. They look good.


These were custom made by a guy in Prachinburi along hwy33. There's a heap of places making different stuff with bamboo, however none it is preserved, so the lifespan is short and you'll be plagued with dust from the insects eating it. 

Depending on the use the stuff can be OK and is very cheap.

----------


## Smithson

> How is it during the rainy season mate.


As mentioned earlier, occasionally there is a bit of fine spray into the open areas, but only with heavy rain and a decent wind.

The 'thatch' works fine. This stuff is called 'Bi Juk' as opposed to the grass style thatch called 'Ya Fat'. The bi juk is cheaper and much longer lasting.

There are two versions, fresh water and salt water. Not knowing this we used the fresh water, the salt one is about 15% more, but last longer and isn't woven around bamboo splits, so there's no dust.

----------


## Stinky

Great thread, very interesting and a very nice house.
Well done  :Very Happy:

----------


## bobo746

> Would writing in crayon help?


Maybe if you could write a little bit slower for me.

----------


## Deris

I must admit you house is very cool. I'd like to know how well you winter in it. I know winter in Thailand isn't to bad but it was cold enough when I was there in December a few years ago. 
Is there a plan for dealing with bird and wasp nests?

----------


## Satonic

What about mossies?

----------


## Smithson

> I must admit you house is very cool. I'd like to know how well you  winter in it. I know winter in Thailand isn't to bad but it was cold  enough when I was there in December a few years ago. 
> Is there a plan for dealing with bird and wasp nests?


We're not that far from Bangkok, it does get cool for a few weeks each year, but not enough to be a problem. No problems with birds, wasps or bugs being attracted to the lights as the open design allows them to escape.




> What about mossies?


A lot of ppl aim to make their house mozzie proof, I don't think it's possible - they are clever bastards and will find tiny gaps or even hang on a screen waiting for it to be opened.

At night we us fans and a couple of coils take, we sleep under nets. We try and keep dark places to a min, as this is where mozzies like to hang out.

They're not really a problem, I find our place in Bangkok worse.

----------


## terry57

A unique thread by an independent thinker.

Cheers.

----------


## crendonman

Smithson,

Excellent Post!

I am planning a home/small resort on a Beach in Philippines built entirely from Bamboo.

Initially I am obtaining a prefabricated Bamboo Home from Bamboo Living and will develop the Lot that I have over time.

I am very interested in the Building Techniques that you have adopted jointing methods Roofing , Interior finishes etc etc.

When I am next in BKK would it be possible to look you up and discuss?

Regards


David

----------


## VocalNeal

A friend of mine built a bamboo school. Termites turned out to be the biggest concern. 
He discovered after the fact that one accepted method of treatment is to soak the bamboo in salt water. Which apparently is common here. 
The other alternative is regular chemical treatment.
I will be happy to show you the bamboo school. Before or after lunch at the nearby restauarant :Smile:

----------


## Smithson

Neal, where did he build the school? If you have more pics pls post.

Even untreated I don't think termites are much of a problem because the bamboo should be elevated, as contact with soil will lead to rot quickly.

Salt water is a traditional treatment and less effective than borax, which is considered the safest chemical treatment.

----------


## VocalNeal

Off Theperak, near the outer ring road
If you are buying I would be happy to show you. :Smile:

----------


## forreachingme

Hi Vocalneal,

The bamboo pilar should not be in soil ! You should make like 1 feet of concrete pilar first huge difference in longevity.

If not too late you should really consider

----------


## VocalNeal

Next version of school will be on wheels or at least delivered on a flat bed truck.

Original idea was that a bamboo school would be portable, ie tied together. That somehow got lost as the site "manager" took over and it is now for all intents and purposes permanent. Even though the transient workers camp has now almost entirely gone.

----------


## Smithson

^^ This is really true, even treated bamboo should be kept at least 300 above ground. It should also be protected from the sun, nails should never be used and poles should be at least 3 yrs old.

I've also had problems with 'site managers' trying to take over.

----------


## VocalNeal

As I said iIm still happy to share a beer if you want to see the school. More of an excuse for a beer but...

----------


## Happy Hippy

SOunds interesting, what is the impact on the natural impact?

----------


## VocalNeal

There's already one hippy working on the school project :smiley laughing:

----------


## pkspirate

that is some serious jungle living lol

----------


## Rocksteady

Fantastic Smithson.  You've really got me going as I would like to go down the same road but everyone seems to subscribe to the fact that insects will just eat away until if soon falls down.

Great you've got that worked out.  Good luck

----------


## benlovesnuk

Congratulations are in order your bamboo dwelling is now in print, it looks great. hardwork paid off!

----------


## Deris

How about a winter update? Any changes or effects from the cooler conditions? Is the weather mild enough to not cause any issues?

----------


## kiwinev

Great thread, the bamboo looks great. Certainly a different approach.
Keep the pics coming.

----------


## Rocksteady

> Originally Posted by jandajoy
> 
> 
> I could do with some of those bamboo kitchen cabinets. They look good.
> 
> 
> These were custom made by a guy in Prachinburi along hwy33. There's a heap of places making different stuff with bamboo, however none it is preserved, so the lifespan is short and you'll be plagued with dust from the insects eating it. 
> 
> Depending on the use the stuff can be OK and is very cheap.


We bought a king sized bed and a made to measure sofa - over 6 feet long (to double up as a single bed) and a high enough back that you can lean back and fully rest your head and a large coffee tabe.  The whole lot cost us 5,000bt and its all going strong ten years later.  Indeed it looks all the better for having been involved in a few house moves over the years.
This is the way to go.

Anymore pics?  would love to see how the house is looking now!

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

Probably feel apart?  :Wink:

----------


## Bambro

> DESIGN
> Rather than being a luxury, I think sustainable housing is a  necessity and therefore shouldn't be too expensive. Below are some of  the things I took into consideration when designing:
> - No use of  petrochemicals
> 
> - Recycling of wastewater and humanure
> 
> - As  little 'embodied energy' as possible in materials (i.e. not having  traveled long distances or requiring heaps of energy to produce, mine  etc.)
> 
> - No rubbish produced from the building site
> ...



How are you getting on with the wastewater and humanure?  I'm trying to get thermophilic temperatures in a normal compost heap (in preparation for a future humanure system) without much success so far.
 :irish:

----------


## robinyatesph

you have made a superb and beautiful house. I admire your tenacity re keeping it green. :Smile:

----------


## Smithson

Just a quick update. It's been 3.5 years since we built the place, it's holding up fine the bamboo looks almost the same as it did when we started the build, no bugs or decay. The thatching needs to be replaced before next years rains, this would have given it a lifespan of 4 years. We'll do a better job replacing it, so five years should be OK. Living here full time, it's very comfortable without air con, although April-May is a bit hot, it's nothing like the concrete boxes.

I'd love to build something bigger/better but have not been able to find workers interested in learning the proper techniques. Bamboo building is booming in other parts of Asia, but besides some some fancy stuff in the North, it hasn't caught on here. 

I've got all the practical knowledge for harvesting, treating and building techniques, but lack the engineering skills to get long spans (e.g. 8m). If there's any engineers out there interested in bamboo, I'd be happy to hear from you.

----------


## ossierob

Well done Smithson....I have always admired a stoic and independent thinking person. You did the research, embraced any substantial improvements and advancements in bamboo construction and now you are reaping the rewards mate. The place looks fantastic and even if you only get 8 years without having to make any significant repairs it is well worth the effort. Good for you

----------


## david44

Great well done as a self builder I admire your work

----------


## farmerfloyd

What is the highest wind speed you have in this area?  More then 40 mph?
I am in states with 70 mph at times,  just wondering in Thailand,  No hurricanes?
      Love it might make small area with AC in damp times  Thanks so much!!

----------


## Iceman123

Fantastic thread - very interesting

----------


## Smithson

> What is the highest wind speed you have in this area?  More then 40 mph?
> I am in states with 70 mph at times,  just wondering in Thailand,  No hurricanes?
>       Love it might make small area with AC in damp times  Thanks so much!!


Wind isn't a problem here, this design allows it to blow straight thru. Rarely we get  decent wind and rain, these are the times when you really need more enclosed areas.

If I was to build something new the main changes I'd make is raising it off the ground 1m or just having a larger second floor for the living area.

I think open areas are really neglected here, they are cheap and often the best place to be.

----------


## benlovesnuk

Hi have you had any more interest in bamboo buildings? got any more plans up your sleeves?
I am thinking of making a little hut on the land and possibly and upper bamboo guesthouse to a concrete garage, do you have any pics of joins and connections from the house that would be of interest? many thanks!

----------


## benlovesnuk

http://communityarchitectsnetwork.in...2013022345.pdf


http://www.fundeguadua.org/imagenes/...eport_No20.pdf
I found useful info from both of these sources, including joins... if anyone is interested?

----------


## Mr Earl

I've been studying this bamboo a bit lately.
Visited this place under construction near Chiang Rai. All bamboo; including manufacturing his own flooring using machines from china.









Also say this log cabin style bamboo house.





Both houses are using the siriceus variety of bamboo from southern China. A few people are growing it now, (I just planted about 200 plants myself)
It is stronger and more durable than any of the local Thai bamboo.
The first house the logs were treated with 5% Borax solution. Life expentancy of borax treated lumber is 100 years The log house the logs were just soaked in water then painted with lacquer. Also expected to last a long time.
The builder of the log house is also a bamboo furniture manufacturer who exports most of his stuff to Europe. He did pretty well I reckon next to his house is a garage full of old Mercedes cars.

I also visited a house near Pai using both concrete and bamboo.
These foundation supports are doubled up giant asper logs.




upstairs mix of concrete/bamboo








This guy treated his logs with some green stuff,(forget the name) to make them extremely durable and resistant to rot and pests.

----------


## Mid

> some green stuff,(forget the name)


CCA : Copper Chrome Arsenic

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> 
> some green stuff,(forget the name)
> 
> 
> CCA : Copper Chrome Arsenic



Usage severely restricted now in most countries...I remember back when they ran around Oz ripping out the coppers logs from just about every school, park and playground in the country.


From CSIRO

In Australia, CCA preservatives are regulated by the Australian Pesticides and Veterinary Medicines Authority (APVMA). The APVMA implemented a number of restrictions on CCA that became effective in March 2006. The main implementation affecting the public is that CCA is no longer used to treat timber for structures where there is frequent and intimate contact, such as playground equipment, picnic tables, handrails, decking boards, garden furniture and exterior seating.


The facts about CCA-treated timber | CSIRO

----------


## Takeovers

Love the log house.




Oh deer!

----------


## Wasp

[/QUOTE]

Fabulous looking build , *Smithson* .

Just fabulous .


...........*Wasp*

................

----------


## ossierob

what a great build you have there Smithson....it is very impressive and your thread gives a good description of your progress containing a lot of food for thought.....hmmm  thanks

----------


## forreachingme

I have few hectares of bammboo forest that i need clear to make space for mango orchard expansion.
I was up in Cordillera Philippines over new year and by inspecting, chopping of the land, we found 2 more 30 year old mango trees in the bamboo forest... All this has grown up since the death of the grandfather. The bro in law was amazed as well to see what has grown since he abandonned the site.

The bamboo forest is gorgeous, sadly my photograph chopped his hand ( not severly) by cutting first stem. ( Swiss scout nephew )

It looks like clear ground and each 10 meters apart there is another shoot of 10 to 20 bamboo 20 meter high or more, lovely to walk in there. What a mess to clear when we chop chop !

I shall go back for a few days end of January, will take some pics and as we need a shelter for mango and machinery we will start a house construction in near future.

Bamboo chopping for use in construction of furniture is best done end of the year when there is lowest attack of BokBokk. The guys are busy with the mango orchard actually. 2014 shall be a time to collect info about bamboo construction and 2015 shall give a nice thread.

----------


## Kurgen

I really like the look of this cabin, any idea on cost?

----------


## VocalNeal

I have a friend who built a bamboo school. termites are a nightmare. Apparently the correct procedure is to soak the bamboo in seawater for a while. Not sure exactly how long but worth a dig if you are serious about bamboo construction

----------


## Kurgen

Bit of a fukker if the tide goes out.

----------


## November Rain

I never usually bother with the construction forum, but the title intrigued me. Gorgeous house, Smithson. Absolutely gorgeous.

----------


## tamsin

> I have a friend who built a bamboo school. termites are a nightmare. Apparently the correct procedure is to soak the bamboo in seawater for a while. Not sure exactly how long but worth a dig if you are serious about bamboo construction


Three months.

I had been designing bamboo eco houses before a car crash interrupted my endeavours. I've researched a LOT on bamboo. There's a place in Bangkok which manufactures bamboo panels. He's pretty much a one man band and the panels are relatively expensive compared to the Chinese ones, but much better made and far more durable. There's also a company operating out of Hawaii who design and export (expensive). I had a collection of very beautiful _contemporary_ bamboo house designs. Google is your friend  :Smile:

----------


## VocalNeal



----------


## Koetjeka

> I have a friend who built a bamboo school. termites are a nightmare. Apparently the correct procedure is to soak the bamboo in seawater for a while. Not sure exactly how long but worth a dig if you are serious about bamboo construction


Oh no... I just build my bamboo walls without doing that  :Sad:  
I did use termite repelling paint for the first layer though.





> I really like the look of this cabin, any idea on cost?


Looks great indeed, kind of like a log cabin. I guess it's not that expensive since bamboo is very cheap here.

----------


## MissTraveller

Beautiful house, Smithson. Well done project. Anything with 'eco' in the word gets my vote.

----------


## VocalNeal

> Originally Posted by VocalNeal
> 
> 
> I have a friend who built a bamboo school. termites are a nightmare. Apparently the correct procedure is to soak the bamboo in seawater for a while. Not sure exactly how long but worth a dig if you are serious about bamboo construction
> 
> 
> Oh no... I just build my bamboo walls without doing that  
> I did use termite repelling paint for the first layer though.


The structural large pieces are soaked in seawater not interior panelling bits. Apparently this is a local practise and has been going on for a loong time.

----------


## Eric Loh

Happen to be in the business for wood treatment in Thailand. Mixed bags of treatment methods in Thailand. We have customers who will use Boric Acid or DOT dilute in water and soak. Really an acceptable method for termites and decay. Impt to ensure a proper chemical loading and only suitable for off ground and internal applications as Boron leaches out. If intermittent  rain, paint it over with a water repellent product. I also have bamboo treaters in the South who use CCA in a sap displacement method. Good permanent treatment for external and in ground. if arsenic is a problem, there are non arsenic options. My 2 cents contribution.

----------


## forreachingme

Paint the bamboo makes it loose it's charm and beauty

----------


## Takeovers

> Paint the bamboo makes it loose it's charm and beauty


But it retains its structural strength much longer which is also important.

But you are right, so better use transparent varnish.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Friggin Beautiful and brilliant. Too open for me I'd be paranoid about all those little visitors that could come trucking in with evil on their minds. Snakes and my state of mind do not mix.

Very brilliant design, looks great, and very eco-friendly.

----------


## Brunswick

I've just moved onto this thread and have to say what a fantastic place this is.Really excellent.

----------


## farmerfloyd

I have built 5 houses in my life but this is new to me.   Is very beautiful and am in 
ahaa.   Thanks Smithson.  Keep them pictures coming on all the buildings planned.

----------


## Bambro

> http://communityarchitectsnetwork.in...2013022345.pdf
> 
> 
> http://www.fundeguadua.org/imagenes/...eport_No20.pdf
> I found useful info from both of these sources, including joins... if anyone is interested?


Thanks, Ben!

----------


## Bambro

> If I was to build something new the main changes I'd make is raising it off the ground 1m or just having a larger second floor for the living area.
> 
> I think open areas are really neglected here, they are cheap and often the best place to be.


Really love this build.

I'd like to know why you'd like to raise it by a metre. Water issues?

Also, how is the thatch faring a few years on?

----------


## brula99

Cool apps are available to stream

----------


## Mex

A thoroughly interesting read...well done!

----------

